# Jerky



## cuinrearview (Nov 22, 2016)

We processed a deer today, and I have around seven lbs of strips for the WSM. I'll probably run it all day on thanksgiving and re-load as needed. I made some fantastic jerky last year but I'll be damned if I can find the recipe. I always use pink salt and I will be smoking with some of the hickory chunks I processed last weekend. I'm more interested in quantities of ingredients and I will come up with an amalgamation from there. Thanks in advance!


----------



## svk (Nov 22, 2016)

Subscribed


----------



## stillhunter (Nov 22, 2016)

This is the next recipe I'm gonna try,

http://www.fieldandstream.com/artic...venison-jerky-with-whisky-in-eight-easy-steps

I will use Knob Creek 100 proof cause I don't have any Scotch whiskey and the KC has a tremendous amount of flavor.
My usual deer jerky is Soy sauce,brown sugar, garlic/onion powders, cracked pepper, and crushed red pepper w/o the seeds. I Mix and taste/adjust till I like the taste. If it tastes good on your finger it will taste good when the jerky is dry. I don't like jerky that's too salty and most recipes I've found are, so I reduce the salt or and add more Soy sauce.


----------



## srb08 (Nov 22, 2016)

cuinrearview said:


> I made some fantastic jerky last year but I'll be damned if I can find the recipe.


I hate when that happens.
A number of years ago, I had some strips of flank steak soaking in Morton Tended Quick, brown sugar and a number of other spices. I forgot about the meat. A week later I was getting something out of the fridge in the shop and found it. I figured it was no good but rinsed it and smoked it any way. It was Outstanding. I'd written down the recipe for the brine, but never remembered where. 
I've tried to replicate it but haven't been able to.


----------



## cuinrearview (Nov 23, 2016)

I came across this yesterday. I figured it was good enough of a start to snap a screenshot of. Mine won't be fancy, probably just soy, Worcestershire, salt, brown sugar, black pepper, cayenne, onion powder, garlic powder, nitrate, and hickory/Stubbs briqs smoke. I DO like my jerky salty. I always give way too much away to try different heat levels and other ingredients.


----------



## svk (Nov 23, 2016)

When I did duck jerky in the oven we used a very simple dry rub recipe that would work equally well on beef or venison:

-Equal parts seasoned salt and hickory smoked salt. 
-brown sugar to liberally cover the meat
-black pepper to taste. 

Put meat in a covered glass or plastic bowl (do not use stainless steel with raw red meat!!!) and turn meat pieces once a day for three days. On the third day put in smoker or oven.


----------



## cuinrearview (Nov 23, 2016)

I went roughly triple the ingredients on the screenshot I took. I added about a Tbsp cayenne powder and another Tbsp or so of salt since I will only marinade for around 20 hours, at least for the first batch. I should be able to overhaul three or four times before morning. I like doing jerky right away during deer season because it disappears so quickly I stay motivated to keep hunting.


----------



## cuinrearview (Nov 24, 2016)

I've never tried the "snake" method and I'm going to be around enough in case things go wrong so I figured what the hell. Things being laid out that neat definitely isn't my style but I could smell the hickory the moment a cherry hot briq hit a chunk so that put me at ease.


Load number one. It's looking like I'm only going to have to do two loads. Updates and pics(as long as there's no objection) to come.


----------



## mark2496 (Dec 3, 2016)

Looks Great!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 3, 2016)

I'd like to know why store jerry is like $25/lb? I can eat 10lbs in a sitting if I could afford it!


----------



## n240sxguy (Dec 4, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'd like to know why store jerry is like $25/lb? I can eat 10lbs in a sitting if I could afford it!



Buy a pound of good meat for $7/lb., remove 3/4 of the weight that is water, you now have meat that is worth $24/lb. Or something like that. I love jerky too. I wish I had a hookup for some deer meat. I don't have the time or patience to be freezing out in the woods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 4, 2016)

n240sxguy said:


> I don't have the time or patience to be freezing out in the woods.



Yah I kinda don't either but I love venison and outside of a ribeye on the grill a few times a year it stands in for most of the beef in my house. There are two keys to me: A) Don't discriminate. Be willing to take any decent sized deer that wanders by. You can't eat the antlers. B) Prepare well, set yourself up for success. 

It took me a long time to get in to the situation have now. I have a friend with a decent amount of property who doesn't eat meat but he likes to hunt and enjoy his property. He sets up a blind, we both keep a fair amount of apples, corn, etc in the ground, and we switch off sitting out. Last year I bagged two deer with less than three hours in the blind. This year he got one and my son went and picked it up because I was at work. I had a deer hanging in my garage and didn't have to lift a finger. Yah, I'm a little spoiled but good relationships can really pay off.


----------



## smarter55 (Aug 8, 2017)

looks interesting


----------



## stillhunter (May 31, 2018)

4 lbs. yesturday


----------



## MontanaResident (May 31, 2018)

Is that the venison + whiskey?

I've got backstrap to use. I usually do a Chipotle Venison Jerky, that is quite good.

https://honest-food.net/venison-jerky-recipe-chipotle/


----------



## stillhunter (May 31, 2018)

MontanaResident said:


> Is that the venison + whiskey?
> 
> I've got backstrap to use. I usually do a Chipotle Venison Jerky, that is quite good.
> 
> https://honest-food.net/venison-jerky-recipe-chipotle/



I just used up a 1/3 of a bottle of Soy sauce, a good chug of whorstershire, brown sugar, cracked pepper,garlic powder, some Plowboys Yardbird rub, colgins liquid smoke and a splash of Old Camp, the meat was the tough muscles on the hind leg of a grown Doe marinated overnight and dried in the oven. Can't really taste the whiskey. I will add more next time and make sure I can taste it before I marinate.

https://www.qualityliquorstore.com/...MIiMD8iOWw2wIVybrACh2MogRgEAQYASABEgJ7wPD_BwE


----------



## MontanaResident (May 31, 2018)

A few years back I was a huge jerky eater. I started making Slim Jims and they have over taken my meat snacks snacking.

Here is about 15lbs of Kabanosy Slim Jims in progress.

https://honest-food.net/kabanosy-recipe/


----------



## stillhunter (Jun 15, 2018)

Some fish jerky! Smoked this fresh King Mackerel a few days ago. Simple soy sauce/water/brown sugar/kosher salt brine for 10 hrs and smoked on the Weber w hickory charcoal and soaked peach wood chunks/chips. I cracked black pepper on half of it. This brine/smoke enhances the flavor of the fish and it is delicious. It shrunk to 1/2 or more from it's raw size but it expands again when it is chewed


I hope to make a much larger batch soon. The plate is about a 1/4 of what I smoked. I took the rest to work yesterday to share w co-workers and it was gone in 2 hours.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jun 16, 2018)

Nice job with the fish. I also like smoking trout, but have a hard time getting a uniform dry. So wet to begin, and the varying thickness only complicates the task.


----------



## svk (Jun 27, 2018)

Looks great!


----------

